# Devil's Head??



## Guest

Hey guys, me and my buddy are going to take a little trip up to Devils Head in wisconsin. I never went there before and i was just wondering if anyone can tell me how it is and if its decent or not..thanks


----------



## zk0ot

when are you going? depends how much snow there is... they have some pretty old lifts. ill be there in jan for 10/11 shop demos. park seems to be maintained ok. its alot less crowded than cascade. thats the big plus!


----------



## boarder3

Yeah it all depends what your used to. For me devils head is great. I havent been there in two years but they had a decent park and some good runs. Like said before its alot less crowded. Its harder to find though. Make sure you have good directions.


----------



## Guest

oh ok yah im used to going to cascade which is very crowded most of the time!! i hope devils head has more to offer too..i was also wondering if anyone has been to tyrol basin, i might go up there this winter but it looks alittle small..


----------



## ColinHoernig

According to their website and Facebook page, they just got nailed with a pretty massive snow storm and got 18 inches of powwwwderrr. They actually opened today..Fresh Snow

Probably going to head up there the 19th/20th :thumbsup:.


----------



## Guest

ride2121 said:


> oh ok yah im used to going to cascade which is very crowded most of the time!! i hope devils head has more to offer too..i was also wondering if anyone has been to tyrol basin, i might go up there this winter but it looks alittle small..


I've been to both alot, i would pick devils head over cascade any day. DH has a great park. Tyrol is a lot of fun to, there park is sick, but yea it's small... If you guy's ride around WI alot go to skiingwisconsin.com they are selling lift ticket's to 15 spot's for only $80, that is a steal if you ask me... I'm going riding this sunday with some friends not sure where maybe "sun burst or alpine", if anyone want to go let me know. We are always down to meet new people. Oh yea we got hit other night over 12 inc of snow.....


----------



## Guest

well if your heading up to WI, just check out Chesnut mt!!!! Its huge, and personally, i love it there! and from Chicago its like a 6 hr drive, so its not that bad. A smaller place is Alpine, but they have some really good snow right now!
Good Luck


----------



## backtobasics

come to sunburst.


----------



## GC24

I am going to to an overnight trip this weekend on the 19th and 20th. I will probably spend saturday afternoon and night at one and then Sunday at the other. I have never been to either Devil's Head or Cascade and I have a couple questions.

Which place is bigger?
Which has better freeriding?
Which has the better terrain parks?
Is there any other tips or advice about one or the other? It sounds like Cascade tends to be more crowded.

I normally ride at Wilmot so any comparisons to there would be helpful.
Thanks guys


----------



## Rieber

Wilmot is comperable to alpine I would say. Right now cascade has 6 terrain features and some random jumps people have made on their own around the park. You will see what im talking about if you go there. However in regards to park right now it is very weak and lame. I do not ride park though but I know enough to say cascade stinks right now for park. Watch their website for updates in regards too adding to their park, i presume this will be the week they finish grooming all their runs and get some more park stuff open. 

I was at cascade today, I have a season pass there, I spent most of my time last year boarding at devils head. Devils head has lifts from 1940, but their lift lines were never very long. Today was kinda busy at cascade I presume because everyone has been itching to get out and ride and supposedly in Madison a ski shop was giving away free passes for this weekend. 

As for freeriding I would say devils head and cascade are comperable. Cascade has a run or two with some nice steeps going to it, little bit steeper than devils head. However the steeper runs at cascade are little bit shorter than devils head. Cascade does have a high speed lift which is an advantage over devils head, but this tends to be the longest lift line. 

Last time I was at wilmot was about a year ago when they were not fully open so only thing I could compare was size and devils head and cascade are bigger.


----------



## GC24

Yeah I know that Wilmot is going to be smaller I was just wonering how much smaller. I agree with your comparison of alpine to wilmot since I have been there a few times also.

What are your thoughts on Devil's Head's terrain parks?


----------



## Rieber

in relationship to the runs of wilmot to the runs of cascade you cannot see the top of the runs at cascade like you can at wilmot. As for terrain parks at devils head last year there seemed to be more features at cascade but I cant be the judge of that as I do not ride park really. I suggest just watching their websites for more information about how many features they have up.


----------



## zk0ot

any of you guys hear about the roll back at DH? One of the chairs rolled back and hurt like 12 people. people were jumping from 30 feet. insane. 
I hate these old lifts. freak me out.


----------



## c1rca491

yeah crazy. luckily some jumped into powder.


----------



## Rieber

wow thats crazy. those lifts are definitely from 1950 but stuff like that shouldnt happen, is that one of the things a resort considers as a risk while skiing or snowboarding? These places all have information about if you get hurt skiing or snowboarding its your own fault but what about lift? Do same rules apply? There is no way they can, if you get hurt on a lift its gotta be their fault.


----------



## c1rca491

i think the resort is not liable unless it can be proved that there was negligence involved by the mountain.


----------



## killclimbz

This is most definitely an instance where a resort could be held liable. If it comes to light that maintenance and safety checks weren't properly done etc. Most of that liability protection for ski resorts is for things beyond their control, ie weather, hidden natural objects, other skiers. Machinery is a whole different ball game and I bet they are going to find issues with the resorts maintenance records.


----------



## joey.leiferman

Im going this weekend up to wisconsin which resort should i go to devils head or cascade ? im you usually at the terrain park so which is better


----------



## ColinHoernig

joey.leiferman said:


> Im going this weekend up to wisconsin which resort should i go to devils head or cascade ? im you usually at the terrain park so which is better


Cascade is sick. If you want to drive a ways, Granite Peak is super super sick, has one of the best parks in the midwest.


----------

